
The unprofitable SaaS business model trap (2013) - chenster
https://blog.asmartbear.com/unprofitable-saas-business-model.html
======
bdibs
This is why I prefer bootstrapping, your focus is entirely on sustainable
growth and profitability, with the added bonus of not being beholden to VC's
or a bank.

There are obvious exceptions to this like the biotech sector, but for 99% of
SaaS companies I think it's the way to go.

------
julienreszka
Same reason why Homejoy crashed, same reason why Uber will crash.

If customers don't pay the real price, someone eventually will.

------
roseway4
(2013)

